# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة الزينات

## ابن الزينات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ومن والاه قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز
( وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ) فالتعارف سنه من سنن الحياة بين البشر ان يتم التعارف بين ابناء البشرية ومن المهم بمكان انه لا بد للانسان ان يعرف حسبه ونسبه حيث ان الحبيب محمد عليه السلام قد حث على الاهتمام بالانسان وكذلك صحابته من بعده امثال ابو بكر الصديق فقد كان من العارفين المجتهدين في انساب العرب وهناك نسابين عرب كثير ايضا .

ومن هنا فقد ارتأيت انه لا بد لي ان اقوم بكتابة ما استطيع كتابته عن عشيرتي 
( عشيرة الزينات عرب الغزاوية ) بما اعرفه وقراءته فهذه سنة الحياة تفنى اجيال وتحيى اجيال لذلك من الاجدر والاحوز ان يحرص الانسان على حقيقه حسبه ونسبه ويبقى محفوظا في بطون الكتب للاجيال من بعدنا وانني استميح القارئ عذرا ان اخطأت بشيء مما سأذكره وان حصل ذلك فأنه لا ينم عن سوء نية فكل انسان يخطئ ويصيب ، وكل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون .

تعدعشيرة الزينات من العشائر الاردنية القديمة منذ عصر الدولة العثمانية والمقيمة في الأغوار الشمالية بلدة الشيخ حسين وقد كانت تسمى هذه المنطقة قديما ب عرب الغزاوية فهي عشيرة من عشائر عرب الغزاوية الاردنية في الاغوار الشمالية , وهي من العشائر التي تمتلك اراضي زراعية كبيرة ومسجلة في سندات التسجيل مروسة بامارة شرق الاردن .
عشيرة الزينات فرعين عبيد و النوفل 
ومن وجهاء عشيرة الزينات كل من الشيخ عبد الكريم العوض الزينات  والشيخ احمد خضر العوض الزينات والشيخ فواز خضر العوض الزينات والمختار برجس فواز الزينات والشيخ عبدالكريم خضر الزينات والشيخ رياض فايز الزينات .

الشيخ فواز الخضر العوض الزينات هو شيخ عشيرة الزينات من خمسينيات القرن الماضي وقد كان من قبله اخيه الشيخ احمد الخضر العوض الزينات الذي استلم الشيخة من الشيخ عبدالكريم خضر العوض الزينات وقد كان الشيخ فواز قاضي صلح عشائري يصلح بين الناس في الاغوار الشمالة وكانت له مضافة يستقبل فيها ضيوفه من الجيران والاصدقاء ومن انحاء المملكة وكان صاحب كرم وجود وبيته مفتوح للكبير والصغير 
وقد توفي عام 1983 وقد تحدث عنه شيوخ ووجهاء الاغوار بانه كان شيخا فقد وصفه الحاج ممدوح الغزاوي عميد عشائر الغزاوية قائلا انه شيخ ومعلم وكريم وذو قلب طيب 

الشيخ عبد الكريم خضر عبد الكريم الزينات هو حفيد الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات وعمه الشيخ احمد خضر الزينات والشيخ فواز خضر الزينات 
وقد استلم الشيخة من بعد الشيخ فواز الخضر الزينات وقد كان معروفا بكرمه وطيبة قلبه الكبير وقد كان بيته مركزا ومضافة لكافة ابناء الاغوار ولكافة الضيوف من انحاء المملكة 
وقد شارك في كثير الاصلاح والعطوات وقد كان يستجير به عدد من العشائر في الاغوار وفي الزرقاء وقد كان له نشاطات اجتماعية كثيرة فقد كان نائب رئيس نادي الشيخ حسين 
وقد توفي في 12/7/2010 تاركا وراءه امجاد وحب للجميع وقد كانت وفاته حزنا وآلما الى جميع ابناء عشيرة الزينات وجميع ابناء الاغوار . 
*

----------


## ابن الزينات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ومن والاه قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز
( وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ) فالتعارف سنه من سنن الحياة بين البشر ان يتم التعارف بين ابناء البشرية ومن المهم بمكان انه لا بد للانسان ان يعرف حسبه ونسبه حيث ان الحبيب محمد عليه السلام قد حث على الاهتمام بالانسان وكذلك صحابته من بعده امثال ابو بكر الصديق فقد كان من العارفين المجتهدين في انساب العرب وهناك نسابين عرب كثير ايضا .

ومن هنا فقد ارتأيت انه لا بد لي ان اقوم بكتابة ما استطيع كتابته عن عشيرتي 
(عشيرة الزينات ) بما اعرفه وقراءته فهذه سنة الحياة تفنى اجيال وتحيى اجيال لذلك من الاجدر والاحوز ان يحرص الانسان على حقيقه حسبه ونسبه ويبقى محفوظا في بطون الكتب للاجيال من بعدنا وانني استميح القارئ عذرا ان اخطأت بشيء مما سأذكره وان حصل ذلك فأنه لا ينم عن سوء نية فكل انسان يخطئ ويصيب ، وكل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون .

تعدعشيرة الزينات من العشائر الاردنية القديمة منذ عصر الدولة العثمانية والمقيمة في الأغوار الشمالية بلدة الشيخ حسين وقد كانت تسمى هذه المنطقة قديما بعرب الغزاوية فهي عشيرة من عشائر عرب الغزاوية الاردنية في الاغوار الشمالية , وهي من العشائر التي تمتلك اراضي زراعية كبيرة ومسجلة في سندات التسجيل مروسة بامارة شرق الاردن .
عشيرة الزينات  
ومن وجهاء عشيرة الزينات كل من الشيخ عبد الكريم العوض الزينات   والشيخ احمد خضر العوض الزينات والشيخ فواز خضر العوض الزينات والمختار برجس فواز الزينات والشيخ عبدالكريم خضر الزينات والشيخ رياض فايز الزينات .

الشيخ فواز الخضر العوض الزينات
هو شيخ عشيرة الزينات من خمسينيات القرن الماضي وقد كان من قبله اخيه الشيخ احمد الخضر العوض الزينات الذي استلم الشيخة من الشيخ عبدالكريم خضر العوض الزينات وقد كان الشيخ فواز قاضي صلح عشائري يصلح بين الناس في الاغوار الشمالة وكانت له مضافة يستقبل فيها ضيوفه من الجيران والاصدقاء ومن انحاء المملكة وكان صاحب كرم وجود وبيته مفتوح للكبير والصغير 
وقد توفي عام 1983 وقد تحدث عنه شيوخ ووجهاء الاغوار بانه كان شيخا فقد وصفه الحاج ممدوح الغزاوي عميد عشائر الغزاوية قائلا انه شيخ ومعلم وكريم وذو قلب طيب 

الشيخ عبد الكريم خضر عبد الكريم الزينات 
ولد الشيخ عبد الكريم خضر الزينات 4/1/1958 وهو حفيد الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات وعمه الشيخ احمد خضر الزينات والشيخ فواز خضر الزينات 
ولقد خطى على طريق الشيخ فواز خضر الزينات رحمه الله فكان معروفا بكرمه وطيبة قلبه الكبير وقد كان بيته مركزا ومضافة لكافة ابناء الاغوار ولكافة الضيوف من انحاء المملكة ويعتبر رمز من رموز العشيرة التي يشهد بها مختلف العشائر المجاورة والبعيدة
وكان يتميز المرحوم بسعه صدره وترحيبة بالضيوف الكرام واصلاح ذات البين ويتميز بالحنكه العشائرية وله مواقف جميلة جدا نذكر منها التوفيق بين العشائر وجميع الاطراف عند حدوث اي جناية كبرى ويصلح بينهم قبل حدوث الثأر بين تلك العشائر ودخلت العديد من تلك العشائر على بيت الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات لاصلاح وارجاع الامور على ما كانت وهذا ما حصل .
انه طيب القلب ولاتوجد لديه الا حسن النية وكرم الضيافة.
ويتميز بالاعلاقات الاجتماعية من شتى وسائر مختلف المملكة.
ولدية الخطابة وحسن اللقاء. وقوة الشخصية,عند التحدث بأسم العشيرة في اي مناسبة من مناسبات العشيرة والوطن.
ومن مواقعه الاجتماعية كان:
نائب رئيس نادي الشيخ حسين ورئيس ادارة رابطة جماهير نادي الشيخ حسين الرياضي.
وقد فرض نفسه شيخ ووجه للعشيرة باجماع عشائر الزينات في الاغوار الشمالية:
نتيجة حنكتة ومعرفة وخبرته بالقضايا العشائرية التي يشهد عليها شيوخ العشائر المجاورة والبعيدة على هاذا الانسان.
رحمة الله عليك ايها الرجل الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات
وتوفي المرحوم 12/7/2010
ومن ابناء المرحوم:
هيثم الزينات
وخضر الزينات
وغيث الزينات.
ونشكر كل مصادر التي زودتتنا بتلك المعلومات.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورت انت وعشيرتك  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## عامر فحماوي

شكرا" لك على المعلومات التي ذكرتها
نحن نعرف تاريخ عشيرة الزينات في الاغوار الشمالية جيدا 
حيث انها من العشائر الاردنية الاصيلة والعريقة لكن المعلومات التي اضفتها بحاجة الى بعض التعديل والتدقيق وخاصة في اول شيخ عشيرة للزينات وهو الشيخ اشتيوي النوفل الزينات وقد تم تجديد حاليا" انتخاب الشيخ هزاع نوفل الزينات وبالاغلبية من ابناء عشيرة الزينات .

امل ان تعرفني باسمك يا اخي ابن الزينات للتعارف 

وكل التأييد والمحبة من عشيرة ال فحماوي في الاردن الى عشيرة الزينات والى الشيخ هزاع نوفل الزينات 

مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع .

قال تعالى ((وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا))

----------


## غير مسجل

عامر فحماوي ممكن اعرف من وين جايب الحكي 
الشيخ كان فواز الخضر الزينات (رحمة الله علية )
يلية الشيخ عبد الكريم خضر الزينات (رحمة الله علية)
والان الشيـــــــــــــــخ رياض فايز فواز خضر الزينات حفيد الشيخ فواز الخضر

----------


## زيناتي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ممكن اعرف يا عامر فحماوي مين الي حكالك هالحكي 
اولا المختار حاليا برجس فواز الخضر الزينات
ثانيا الشيخ حاليا رياض فايز فواز الزينات 
عدل معلوماتك الخاطئة؟؟؟ :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## ابن الزينات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 الاخ عامر فحماوي لقد ورد رد منك على كلامي عن عشيرتي عشيرة الزينات 
 اولا شكرا لك 
ثانيا من اين لك هذا الكلام المغلوط وانت لا تعيش في الاغوار الشمالية 
سيدي اقرا ردي :
اولا شتيوي الزينات هو رجل كريم ونحن نفتخر به ونعتز به فهو جد للرجال يعرفون بالكرم والرجولة والثبات عندالمواقف الصعبة ولكنني اعرف جيدا ان الشيخ عبدالكريم خضر الزينات هو الشيخ الاول للزينات حسب ما قاله لنا شويخنا وكبارنا وحسب ماهو مذكور في كتب احد المستشرقين البريطانين وهو مذكور ضمن شيوخ عرب الغزاوية كشيخ على عشيرة الزينات وهذامثبت في كتب الباحثين ومن ابرزهم زياد ابوغنيمة وهو قول الشيخ الحاج ممدوح الغزاوي عميد عشائر الغزاوية .
ثانيا : من قال لك ان هزاع شيخ على عشيرة الزينات 
اخي الكريم وبكل صراحة لقد اختار ابناء فخذ عبيد  عشيرة الزينات الشيخ رياض فايز فواز الزينات شيخنا فهو حفيد الشيوخ الذين يرد ذكرهم في السياق فكيف يكون هزاع شيخ على عشيرة الزينات او نحن لسنا من عشيرة الزينات لا والله نحن ابناء الزينات ولا احد يستطيع ان ينكرنا ورغم ذالك اقول لك اننا نكن كل الاحترام ل هزاع الزينات فكل ابناء الزينات لهم الاحترام والتقدير
وشيوخ الزينات عبر التاريخ هم 
1:الشيخ عبدالكريم خضر الزينات 
2: الشيخ احمد الخضر الزينات ( يحمل وثائق مثبتة بانه شيخ اضافة الى خاتم المخترة) 
3: الشيخ فواز خضر الزينات ( معروف عبر التاريخ فهو باني امجادنا واسال من شئت في الاغوار )
4:الشيخ عبدالكريم خضر الزينات ابوهيثم وهو معروف واستلم مناصب اجتماعية وكان له صولات وجولات في الاصلاح بين العشائر .
 اخي الكريم نحن ابناء الزينات نكن كل الاحترام لك ومستعدين للقاء والمراسلة واثبات كلامنا او زيارة الشيخ رياض والمختار برجس فواز الزينات الذين  تشاهد ما يثبت صحة كلامنا .
وما نتمناه منك اخي الكريم ان تحمل ضميرا صادقا وعقلا حكيما فهناك من يحاول تشويه صورة العشيرة فارجو من اخي الكريم عدم المساعدة في ذالك فانتم ابناء الفحماوي الشيوخ واصحاب الاصل الطيب الذين نفتخر بهم وانا متأكد من انه عند معرفة الصواب
سوف تعود عن ماقلت لان الذي قاله لك لا يريد خيرا للعشيرة بل يريد تمزيقها وارجو منك اخي الكريم تزويدنا ب مصادر كلامك شاكرين لك حسن التعاون

----------


## علي شمس االزينات

السادة إدارة وأعضاء المنتدى الكرام...

ردا على ما يقوله السيد الفحماوي, والذي هو خير يراد به شر , فهو قام بدس السم بالعسل والانكى من ذلك أنه يدعي بأنه عارف بتاريخ العشيرة أكثر من ابنائها ، وهذا دليل على أنه عنصر مدسوس ومجرد وسيلة لبث سموم الاخرين عبر محاولته البائسة تزييف تاريخ مشرف للعشيرة ولشيوخها المتمثلين بالشيخ الامير عبد الكريم الخضر العوض العبيد الزينات والشيخ أحمد الخضر العوض العبيد الزينات والشيخ فواز الخضر العوض العبييد الزينات والشيخ عبد الكريم الخضر عبد الكريم الخضر العوض العبيد الزينات والشيخ الحالي بأغلبية رجال العشيرة هو الشيخ رياض الفايز الفواز الخضر العوض العبيد الزبنات.

وأنصح الأخ الفحماوي أن لا يحشر أنفه في مسائل نحن أهلها وأدرى بها.

فإما أن تقول خيرا أو تصمت إن كان غير ذلك.

علي شمس أسعد الزينات

----------


## عامر فحماوي

الى عشيرة الزينات الغزاوية الكرام في الاغوار الشمالية
نحن نعلم جيدا" بأن عشيرة الزينات هي من العشائر الاصيلة في الاردن 
ولقد كان هناك زيارات عائلية ومشاركات اجتماعية بيننا 
ونكن لكم كل الاحترام والتقدير للجميع فردا فردا" 
وتشرفت بزيارة العديد من ابناء هذه العشيرة الكريمة ومنهم المرحوم عبد الكريم الزينات في المدينة الطبية وكان في استقبالنا المختار برجس الزينات والشيخ هزاع النوفل الزينات وشقيقه الاستاذ محمد الزينات .
ونحن ال فحماوي من بلدة ام الزينات وام الفحم اصلا ويوجد علاقة وترابط تاريخي بيننا وبين ابناء عشيرة الزينات الافاضل


مع اطيب تمنياتنا لكم بالتقدم والازدهار في ظل صاحب الجلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني المعظم

----------


## غير مسجل

يا باشا على كلامك شيخت هزاع ع االجميع 

يا عمي ما في شيخ غير الشيخ رياض فايز فواز الزينات

----------


## ابن الزينات

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم الكلام والله مو كلامك ومعروف مين اللي يألف هذا الكلام وهو مصدر غير دقيق 
واسمح لي اخي الكريم كيف بعد كل كلامي تقول انك زرت بيت الشيخ ابو هيثم بدون ذكر كلمة شيخ وتقول انه هزاع شيخ والله كلام 
 واعلم اخي الكريم اننا نعلم جيدا اصل عشير الفحماوي الطيبين وكنا نتمنى منك التعاون ولكن للاسف انك تعتمد على مصادر غير دقيقة ابدا 
يا اخي اوصل رسالة ل مصادرك الخاطئة بانه يجب ان تتوقف عن هذا الكلام وان لا يكتب عل النت اي شيء من هذا الكلام ونحن سوف نلتزم ذالك ايضا اما اعادة هذا الكلام سوف يؤدي الى الاساءة الى العشيرة واذا بدك مستعدين ليل نهار نكتب على النت فنروجو من صديقك محمود الماجد التوقف يكفي تزوير ما والا سوف نبدا حملة لاكثر من شهر فيها اكثر من 100 صفحة على النت بالاضافة الى اشياء ستكون مفاجئة للجميع .

----------


## ابن الزينات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ومن والاه قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز
( وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ) فالتعارف سنه من سنن الحياة بين البشر ان يتم التعارف بين ابناء البشرية ومن المهم بمكان انه لا بد للانسان ان يعرف حسبه ونسبه حيث ان الحبيب محمد عليه السلام قد حث على الاهتمام بالانسان وكذلك صحابته من بعده امثال ابو بكر الصديق فقد كان من العارفين المجتهدين في انساب العرب وهناك نسابين عرب كثير ايضا .

ومن هنا فقد ارتأيت انه لا بد لي ان اقوم بكتابة ما استطيع كتابته عن عشيرتي 
(عشيرة الزينات ) بما اعرفه وقراءته فهذه سنة الحياة تفنى اجيال وتحيى اجيال لذلك من الاجدر والاحوز ان يحرص الانسان على حقيقه حسبه ونسبه ويبقى محفوظا في بطون الكتب للاجيال من بعدنا وانني استميح القارئ عذرا ان اخطأت بشيء مما سأذكره وان حصل ذلك فأنه لا ينم عن سوء نية فكل انسان يخطئ ويصيب ، وكل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون .

يالله يا اللي سايله ما يمله     يا منبت العشب الخضر بالرشاشي
تفرج لمن كنّه على صلو ملّه         متحيرٍ ضاقت عليه المواشي
لا ضاق صدري جبت نجرٍ ودله     وسويت ما يطفي لهيبٍ بجاشي
وإن جا المسير عمس عندي دوىً له    فنجال ما سواه خطو الخداشي
بكرٍ على ليا جيت أزلّه             يشبه خضاب مردوعات النقاشي
وان كثر هتّاش الخلا ما نمله              حقً علينا فزةٍ وانبهاشي
يوم ان ولد اللاش ياقف بظله       كنه على درب المراجل يهاشي
ومعبرينٍ كل وقتٍ بحله           نصبر على ما كاد والرزق ماشي
حينٍ هشيم وحين نوقد بجلة               ومرً نبهرها ومر بلاشي
ونوبٍ بيسر ونجمع الكيف كله     ونوب على الشامية أم الغشاشي
تعبى لضيفٍ عانيٍ من محله          نمشي قصاد ولا نحب انتفاشي

يا سما هدي هدي ويا ارض اشتدي اشتدي أنا أردني و ما حدا قدي واذا كان الانسان والزمان ضدي فأنا أردني اعشق التحدي سنعيش صقورا طائرين وسنموت اسودا شامخين وكلنا للأردن عاشقين

تعدعشيرة الزينات من العشائر الاردنية القديمة منذ عصر الدولة العثمانية والمقيمة في الأغوار الشمالية بلدة الشيخ حسين وقد كانت تسمى هذه المنطقة قديما بعرب الغزاوية فهي عشيرة من عشائر عرب الغزاوية الاردنية في الاغوار الشمالية , وهي من العشائر التي تمتلك اراضي زراعية كبيرة ومسجلة في سندات التسجيل مروسة بامارة شرق الاردن .
عشيرة الزينات  
ومن وجهاء عشيرة الزينات كل من الشيخ عبد الكريم العوض الزينات  والمختار رشيد الزينات والشيخ احمد خضر العوض الزينات والشيخ فواز خضر العوض الزينات والمختار برجس فواز الزينات والشيخ عبدالكريم خضر الزينات والشيخ رياض فايز الزينات .

الشيخ فواز الخضر العوض الزينات
هو شيخ عشيرة الزينات من خمسينيات القرن الماضي وقد كان من قبله اخيه الشيخ احمد الخضر العوض الزينات الذي استلم الشيخة من الشيخ عبدالكريم خضر العوض الزينات وقد كان الشيخ فواز قاضي صلح عشائري يصلح بين الناس في الاغوار الشمالة وكانت له مضافة يستقبل فيها ضيوفه من الجيران والاصدقاء ومن انحاء المملكة وكان صاحب كرم وجود وبيته مفتوح للكبير والصغير 
وقد توفي عام 1983 وقد تحدث عنه شيوخ ووجهاء الاغوار بانه كان شيخا فقد وصفه الحاج ممدوح الغزاوي عميد عشائر الغزاوية قائلا انه شيخ ومعلم وكريم وذو قلب طيب 

الشيخ عبد الكريم خضر عبد الكريم الزينات 
ولد الشيخ عبد الكريم خضر الزينات 4/1/1958 وهو حفيد الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات وعمه الشيخ احمد خضر الزينات والشيخ فواز خضر الزينات 
ولقد خطى على طريق الشيخ فواز خضر الزينات رحمه الله فكان معروفا بكرمه وطيبة قلبه الكبير وقد كان بيته مركزا ومضافة لكافة ابناء الاغوار ولكافة الضيوف من انحاء المملكة ويعتبر رمز من رموز العشيرة التي يشهد بها مختلف العشائر المجاورة والبعيدة
وكان يتميز المرحوم بسعه صدره وترحيبة بالضيوف الكرام واصلاح ذات البين ويتميز بالحنكه العشائرية وله مواقف جميلة جدا نذكر منها التوفيق بين العشائر وجميع الاطراف عند حدوث اي جناية كبرى ويصلح بينهم قبل حدوث الثأر بين تلك العشائر ودخلت العديد من تلك العشائر على بيت الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات لاصلاح وارجاع الامور على ما كانت وهذا ما حصل .
انه طيب القلب ولاتوجد لديه الا حسن النية وكرم الضيافة.
ويتميز بالاعلاقات الاجتماعية من شتى وسائر مختلف المملكة.
ولدية الخطابة وحسن اللقاء. وقوة الشخصية,عند التحدث بأسم العشيرة في اي مناسبة من مناسبات العشيرة والوطن.
ومن مواقعه الاجتماعية كان:
نائب رئيس نادي الشيخ حسين ورئيس ادارة رابطة جماهير نادي الشيخ حسين الرياضي.
وقد فرض نفسه شيخ ووجه للعشيرة باجماع عشائر الزينات في الاغوار الشمالية:
نتيجة حنكتة ومعرفة وخبرته بالقضايا العشائرية التي يشهد عليها شيوخ العشائر المجاورة والبعيدة على هاذا الانسان.
رحمة الله عليك ايها الرجل الشيخ عبد الكريم الزينات
وتوفي المرحوم 12/7/2010
ومن ابناء المرحوم:
هيثم الزينات
وخضر الزينات
وغيث الزينات.
ونشكر كل مصادر التي زودتتنا بتلك المعلومات.

----------


## ابن الزينات

هذه معلومات اكيدة عن الزينات وهناك المزيد ان شاء الله

----------

